# Paulista/Carioca?



## funfun86

Hola a todos!

Sé que 'carioca' es un dialecto portugués, pero ¿'paulista' lo es también?

Gracias de antemano,
Liz


----------



## jazyk

Paulista e carioca são tradicionalmente os nomes que se dão aos habitantes do Estado de São Paulo e aos naturais da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Não creio que se possa falar de dialetos aqui, porque paulista (Estado) e carioca (cidade) não se encontram no mesmo plano.  Se se estivesse falando de paulista e fluminense, quem sabe?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Não, você está fazendo confusão! 

No Brasil não não existe nenhum _dialeto _do Português (pelo menos eu acho)_, _o que existe são os sotaques (accents). As pessoas nascidas no Rio de Janeiro são chamadas de cariocas, logo possuem um sotaque carioca. As pessoas nascidas em São Paulo são paulistas, logo possuem um sotaque paulista.

Espero que tenha entendido.


----------



## Makumbera

Mesmo quem nasce no interior, prefere ser chamado de carioca do que fluminense, por causa da alusão ao time de futebol.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Realmente, Makumbera, acho que essa expressão, fluminense, já está em desuso... Até mesmo aqueles que não nasceram na capital se auto-denominam cariocas.


----------



## amo_mexico

É realmente isso caras... é há também o caso de "paulista" e "paulistano". Paulistas são todos os que nasceram no estado de São Paulo. Já paulistanos são aqueles que nasceram na capital de São Paulo. Dá uma confusãozinha às vezes mas é só lembrar que quem nasce na capital de São Paulo é paulistano/a e quem nasce no interior é paulista.

Abraços...


----------



## piazzola

Siempre quise saber cual es la diferencia lingustica entre SP y Rio?
gracias


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

piazzola said:


> Siempre quise saber cual es la diferencia lingu*í*stica entre SP y Rio?
> gracias



Desculpe-me, mas não entendi a pergunta...Em ambos os estados o idioma é o português, sem nenhuma diferença linguística, há, apenas, diferentes sotaques. Seria isso ?


----------



## coolbrowne

Cioncido con *Ricardo Tavares *


Ricardo Tavares said:


> Em ambos os estados o idioma é o português...


No hay dialectos en Brasil. Hay ciertas expresiones regionales y, como dijo Ricardo, variaciones de acento. Otra cosa: ambos Rio de Janeiro y São Paulo son nombres de estados y de sus respectivas capitales; hay variaciones de acento entre los cuatro (los dos estados y las dos ciudades)

Saludos


----------



## pedroalexandre

piazzola said:


> Siempre quise saber cual es la diferencia lingustica entre SP y Rio?
> gracias


 
¡Hola!

Entre SP y Rio no hay diferencia lingüística, lo que hay son diferencias de jergas y entonación de letras.
El paulista (gentilicio del estado de São Paulo) la letra mas entonada es la “R” – BOA TARDE (_boa tarrdi) – __CARNE__ (carrni) –__PORTA__ (porrta) _
El carioca (gentilicio del estado de Rio de Janeiro) la letra mas entonada es la S – PASTEIS _(passteiss)_ – FESTA _(fessta)_ – CESTOS _(cesstoss) _


----------



## Vanda

Veja a discussão anterior, acima.


----------



## Tomby

Se não estou errado, os gentilícios de São Paulo e do Rio de Janeiro são estes: 
Paulistano: habitante da cidade de São Paulo. 
Paulista: habitante do Estado de São Paulo. 
Carioca: habitante da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. 
Fluminense: habitante do Estado do Rio de Janeiro. 
Quanto aos sotaques acho que há muitos, como os que existem em Espanha, mas dialectos eu apenas conheço o "baianês", incluso eu tenho um pequeno dicionário deste dialecto. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## amistad2008

pedroalexandre said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Entre SP y Rio no hay diferencia lingüística, lo que hay son diferencias de jergas y entonación de letras.
> El paulista (gentilicio del estado de São Paulo) la letra mas entonada es la “R” – BOA TARDE (_boa tarrdi) – __CARNE__ (carrni) –__PORTA__ (porrta) _
> El carioca (gentilicio del estado de Rio de Janeiro) la letra mas entonada es la S – PASTEIS _(passteiss)_ – FESTA _(fessta)_ – CESTOS _(cesstoss) _


 
Bienvenido, Pedro Alexandre

La pronunciación carioca de "Pastéis" sería "pashtéish" y "Festa" sería  "féishta".

Carne y porta (carrrni, porrta) sería en regiones del interior de São Paulo y en algunos estados, en São Paulo se pronuncia normalito.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

amistad2008 said:


> Bienvenido, Pedro Alexandre
> 
> La pronunciación carioca de "Pastéis" sería "pashtéish" y "Festa" sería  "féishta".
> 
> Carne y porta (carrrni, porrta) sería en regiones del interior de São Paulo y en algunos estados, en São Paulo se pronuncia *normalito*.
> 
> Saludos


Normalito ?? sei não.... depende do público que ouve... Para mim não soa nada _normalito_...rsrsrs


----------



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Normalito ?? sei não.... depende do público que ouve... Para mim não soa nada _normalito_...rsrsrs


 
Mencionei "normal" para dizer que é parecido ao espanhol, sem muitos "shhhhh" ou "rrrr".

Espero não ter ofendido, pois não foi minha intenção.


----------



## trab1

Mais, de donde proviene Carioca?e indigena o algo asim?-

P.D. SHHH no es tan usual en español, es sólo que la mayoría (salvo el sur) los españoles icluso utilizan la Z hasta para la s y c (en especial= espezial por ejemplo). Mientras que los hispanoamericanos utilizamos la s para todo y nunca la z.


----------



## coolbrowne

Correto!  Veja aqui


trab1 said:


> *Mas*, de donde proviene Carioca? e indigena o algo a*s*sim?-


Note que
más (ES) - mais (PT)
pero (ES) - mas, porém (PT)​Até mais ver...


----------



## toniellu

Try to put portuguese dialects in google

You will see in the wikipedia a good explanation I would say.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *toniellu*, ¡Bienvenid@ al foro! 

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero fíjate que en este foro, específicamente:


> *Português-Español* Idiomas autorizados: português e espanhol/ Idiomas autorizados: español y portugués


Si no te molesta, permitame sugerir darle un vistazo acá (las reglas )

Mais uma vez, obrigado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

trab1 said:


> Mais, de donde proviene Carioca?e indigena o algo asim?-
> 
> P.D. SHHH no es tan usual en español, es sólo que la mayoría (salvo el sur) los españoles icluso utilizan la Z hasta para la s y c (en especial= espezial por ejemplo). Mientras que los hispanoamericanos utilizamos la s para todo y nunca la z.


"Carioca" é o nome de um rio que nasce no bairro do Cosme Velho, percorre o bairro de Laranjeiras e Flamengo, desaguando na Baía da Guanabara. Hoje está canalizado e não é possível vê-lo mais. A palavra é indígena e por algum motivo, designou quem nasce na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
O som "shhh" do sotaque carioca vem do português de Lisboa por ocasião da vinda da corte portuguesa ao Brasil em 1808.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Carioca" é o nome de um rio que nasce no bairro do Cosme Velho, percorre o bairro de Laranjeiras e Flamengo, desaguando na Baía da Guanabara. Hoje está canalizado e não é possível vê-lo mais. A palavra é indígena e por algum motivo, designou quem nasce na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.
> O som "shhh" do sotaque carioca vem do português de Lisboa por ocasião da vinda da corte portuguesa ao Brasil em 1808.


Daí a minha "teoria" de que nós, cariocas, não temos sotaque, apenas os demais estados que falam diferente dos cariocas, já que fomos por mais tempo a sede da corte portuguesa, nossos colonizadores. Assim, quem falar diferente disso, terá sotaque.... rsrsrss  

Desculpem-me, mas não resisti!


----------

